# Tube amp basics and maintenance



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JB seriously got me thinking about what is really missing in my bag of tricks and it's a good tube amp.

I know absolutely nothing about them.

Could someone explain in layman's terms everything that someone should know before purchasing and also there are so many different kinds of tubes out there where does a woman start?

I am going to go the way of a used amp. I know I will need to buy some sort of speaker/s

You all know what kind of music I love to listen to. I really need something to be able to gig .

The only thing I really like about my Marshall is that it has a jack for headphones.

I was thinking of getting a combo amp like the AC15 but our resident forum member JB has suggested an AC30.

One of my ultimate favorites for amps is Egnater Rebel 30. Beautiful amp. Love the sound. I would buy it used or any amp that meets my requirements. What would be best for a cabinet?

The bottom line is my budget. Anywhere from $500-$700.

What is the maintenance required for tube amp or combo?

Feedback?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

AC30's really a heavy beast, but it's your back. I'd suggest a Marshall 18w or variant thereof, nails the Zep sound so it should suffice for other hard rock. You can check my site if you like for some sound samples of my take on this circuit. Vox AC15 is a miniature AC30, quite nice. Tubes rule.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

My advice after many, many amps is to buy a little tube combo (15-20 watts) and if its working well, don't tinker with it. Don't be tempted to change tubes, or bias or speakers etc. As far as model I would think an AC15 would be great, or a princeton reverb, 18 watt marshall or a fender blues JR. IF you want something with more dirt then a 5E3 tweed deluxe kicks, but doesn't do clean very well.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Look into a traynor ycv50 for Marshall like tones that is powerful enough (50 watts) for rehearsal and gigs, it's affordable (~$400 used?), tough as nails, comes as a combo that is easily transportable, and can be connected to a cool looking extension cabinet that adds oomph in the future if you so desire.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd recommend a Traynor for a first tube amp. They all sound pretty good. There are lots of used 1x12 combos available that will easily fit in your budget.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think you have to nail down a few basics first.

1) Head/cab or combo. Both have their advantages/disadvantages in sound, practicality, etc. Which is the best fit for you? I believe you don't drive so a combo may be easier to move around, but it's going to be heavier than if you split the two main components (amp and speaker).

2) Power. Do you want enough power to play with a drummer (of course you do). How loud is your drummer? How loud is your next drummer (that's a tough one to answer)? Do you want a clean sound that is 'pristine' or 'a little ragged'? Do you want gain tones directly from the amp or would you prefer an amp that you can play clean with any drummer and use pedals to get the gain tones?

3) Channels. Do you want one channel that you can either adjust the guitar to change tones or pedal it up, or do you want to footswitch between a clean and a distorted channel?

Once you get an idea of these parameters, I think you are better positioned to start to think about the different amp voices. A Fender Deville is a great pedal platform if you want Fender cleans and want to use pedals for gain. The Traynor (as mentioned by @Kerry Brown ) is great bang for the buck for Marshall-like tones and can do clean, but a bit different than the Fender. An AC30 is a beast to move, because of the 212's. An AC15 can get you 90% of the way there, if you want Vox tones, and is much easier to move - but won't be as clean (who wants cleans out of a Vox anyways!). That's just scratching the surface, and is just a miniscule list of combos.

The good news is, as you become a gearhead, this becomes more a thing you 'want' to do rather than 'have' to do. Playing various amps is one of life's little joys, IMO. And be wary of people who say 'buy this amp'. Everyone is on their own tone-quest and no one wants exactly what you want, or vice versa.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Look into a traynor ycv50 for Marshall like tones that is powerful enough (50 watts) for rehearsal and gigs, it's affordable (~$400 used?), tough as nails, comes as a combo that is easily transportable, and can be connected to a cool looking extension cabinet that adds oomph in the future if you so desire.


I second the Traynor YCS vote. Plenty of gain for hard rock and even some metal but nice cleans too. Marshall-ish to Fender-ish. Built tough and cheap. My vote for best bang for the buck. i doubt you will be disappointed


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Will you be using it at home? If yes, are there volume restrictions?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

50 watts cranked up for your holy ACDC distortion is very loud. I played a pretty big hall on Sunday with a 5 watt valve jr, and a Marshall flavoured tube pedal.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> 50 watts cranked up for your holy ACDC distortion is very loud. I played a pretty big hall on Sunday with a 5 watt valve jr, and a Marshall flavoured tube pedal.


My 1 watt Blackstar head with a 1x12 cab is too loud for home use if I turn it up to where the tubes are really working and it sounds best. That is the downside of tube amps. It is hard to find a one size fits all amp. This is why many of us have several. Different amps for different venues and styles of music. Thankfully pedals exist to help remedy this


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think, for a 1st tube amp, versatility should be your prime goal. You can always get various sounds through pedals, but you can't get a good clean sound from a pedal if the amp is under powered. Don't get me wrong, I love the sound of a smaller tube amp cranked, but I would reserve that for a 2nd or 3rd amp as opposed to my first. Nice cleans (at the volume you intend to play) never go out of style. Personally, I've found in the 25w area to be the sweet spot (for me). Quiet enough that you can play it at home (particularly if it has a master volume) but loud enough that you can play with a drummer (Riff Wrath volume) and still be relatively, but not completely clean.

My checklist would include...
22w-40w.
Master volume.
1x12 or possibly 2x10 with a full sized cabinet (DRII sized as opposed to Blues Jr. sized).
Good cleans with (maybe) a useable drive channel or two.
Light enough so as not to be a PITA to carry. (For me that would be in the 34-45 lb range).
On board reverb or perhaps vibrato/tremolo would be a plus.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Will you be using it at home? If yes, are there volume restrictions?


I will be using this at home! I can turn this up depending on who's at home!

The drummer we have is extremely aggressive and he's loud but I love it. I hope that doesn't ever change.

The beast I have is a Marshall DFX 50 which weighs 35 lbs! A Vox AC 30 comes in around 70 lbs according to the info I looked up! I can lug around my Marshall although it's a PITA!

I really don't like my Marshall either! It's ok but not too many tricks with it up my sleeve. 

I was very excited to have something like this when I first started out playing but my tastes have become more refined!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> I think, for a 1st tube amp, versatility should be your prime goal. You can always get various sounds through pedals, but you can't get a good clean sound from a pedal if the amp is under powered. Don't get me wrong, I love the sound of a smaller tube amp cranked, but I would reserve that for a 2nd or 3rd amp as opposed to my first. Nice cleans (at the volume you intend to play) never go out of style. Personally, I've found in the 25w area to be the sweet spot (for me). Quiet enough that you can play it at home (particularly if it has a master volume) but loud enough that you can play with a drummer (Riff Wrath volume) and still be relatively, but not completely clean.
> 
> My checklist would include...
> 22w-40w.
> ...


I am thinking Vox AC 30 right out if the gate! But 70 lbs would be a really pita!

I have been doing some reviews on You tube! I really like what I hear!

Checking out Traynor Ycs next!

Valvetronics. What does this mean?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Look into a traynor ycv50 for Marshall like tones that is powerful enough (50 watts) for rehearsal and gigs, it's affordable (~$400 used?), tough as nails, comes as a combo that is easily transportable, and can be connected to a cool looking extension cabinet that adds oomph in the future if you so desire.


I just checked this one out and I am loving the dirty channel a lot! So many facets to explore. 

i hardly ever use the clean channel except for a few songs! The intro to Stairway to heaven on s one.

Now am I wrong when I say I should be able to modify any sound the amp produces with my myriad of pedals I have!

One other thing is that I have to be able to use the gift cards for L&M so I will be buying from them. I can't afford not to use them! Kijiji is out if the question! There are a few nice amps that I like but L&M is where I will be getting it from


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am wondering in simplistic terms how does a tube amp work in comparison to a solid state amp?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> I am wondering in simplistic terms how does a tube amp work in comparison to a solid state amp?


Tube vs Solid-State - Why Do Tubes Sound Better? - thetubestore Blog

This explains some of the differences between solid state and tube. 
I'm not sure that it is a topic that can be put into overly "simplistic" terms.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I am wondering in simplistic terms how does a tube amp work in comparison to a solid state amp?


In very simple terms (because I don't have an electronics background) they work the same - signal goes in, preamp process and tweaks (EQ/gain), power amp pumps it up and sends it off to your speakers. Up until about 8 years ago, there was always a clear difference between tube amps, solid state amps and digital processors. Thanks to Fractal Audio and Kemper, that line has been blurred.

If 35 pounds is already a hassle for you to lug around, you're going to want to stick with a fairly small (and simple) amp. More features = more stuff on the circuit board = more weight.

Time to grab your Parker and hit up your local L&M and see what amps sound like what. Don't forget to lift them to see if you're comfortable with the weight.

At $700 you have a few options, it all depends on what tones you want and how you want to get them.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Lola said:


> I just checked this one out and I am loving the dirty channel a lot! So many facets to explore.
> 
> One other thing is that I have to be able to use the gift cards for L&M so I will be buying from them. I can't afford not to use them! Kijiji is out if the question! There are a few nice amps that I like but L&M is where I will be getting it from


 Well Long & Mcquade owns Traynor, so there's no problem there. In fact if you call them they can even tell you if there's a better price on a Traynor anywhere in the country and have it shipped to your nearest L&M for a pretty decent charge.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> If 35 pounds is already a hassle for you to lug around, you're going to want to stick with a fairly small (and simple) amp.


 I forgot about this. The Traynor will be over 40 pounds I think. If you want something lighter, you may want to go with a solidstate (Roland, Peavey, Fender, etc.) + pedals.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I forgot about this. The Traynor will be over 40 pounds I think. If you want something lighter, you may want to go with a solidstate (Roland, Peavey, Fender, etc.) + pedals.


Yeah, the combo is 48lbs. Not exactly light. I bought the YCS90 and its almost 60lbs. But I love the 2x12. These were available in a head/cabs, and I see them often. (YCS50 head is 38lbs)



isoneedacoffee said:


> Well Long & Mcquade owns Traynor, so there's no problem there. In fact if you call them they can even tell you if there's a better price on a Traynor anywhere in the country and have it shipped to your nearest L&M for a pretty decent charge.


They are great for that. I rented one and was going to keep it until I noticed the same model (used) listed much cheaper in another store 3 hours away. Cost me only $30 to have it shipped.


OR, I know it isnt a tube amp, but how about one of these? They sound great in this demo. Not sure of the weight.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Marshall DSL40C, find one and try it.

Our rhythm guitar has been using a Rebel 30 for going on 5 years it sounds great.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Peavey Classic 30 ....,or 50 if you want to improve on greatness.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

zdogma said:


> My advice after many, many amps is to buy a little tube combo (15-20 watts) and if its working well, don't tinker with it. Don't be tempted to change tubes, or bias or speakers etc. As far as model I would think an AC15 would be great, or a princeton reverb, 18 watt marshall or a fender blues JR. IF you want something with more dirt then a 5E3 tweed deluxe kicks, but doesn't do clean very well.


This has been my experience too. My main amps are a Clark 5E3 clone and a Tex Bernie. My bandmate uses an AC15 or Princeton Reverb which are great too.

Only reasons to go with more power in a typical jam space would be a need for a pristine clean tone or a Neanderthal drummer that can't control his/her volume.

Since you are using L&M cards, I would keep an eye out for used AC15 or Princeton Reverb R/I as suggested by zdogma.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scottone said:


> This has been my experience too. My main amps are a Clark 5E3 clone and a Tex Bernie. My bandmate uses an AC15 or Princeton Reverb which are great too.
> 
> Only reasons to go with more power in a typical jam space would be a need for a pristine clean tone or a Neanderthal drummer that can't control his/her volume.
> 
> Since you are using L&M cards, I would keep an eye out for used AC15 or Princeton Reverb R/I as suggested by zdogma.


We do have a Neanderthal drummer but the Orange amps at the Rehearsal factory take care of that. He can control his volume but we prefer he not. It's pure raunch!

Last time we played with everyone my ears rang for the whole next day but now I have ear plugs. We are all good!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've used a 25 watt amp with a heavy hitting drummer and it was plenty.
I was using it clean too with drive pedals.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I've played with a really loud drummer with an AC15C2 no problem.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> We do have a Neanderthal drummer but the Orange amps at the Rehearsal factory take care of that. He can control his volume but we prefer he not. It's pure raunch!
> 
> Last time we played with everyone my ears rang for the whole next day but now I have ear plugs. We are all good!


LOL, I've been there a few times. Maybe try renting a Princeton R/I and see how it works out with your line-up.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tube amps basics and maintenance? I need a lot of time and room to type this stuff out. Best to maybe watch some You Tube videos. Lola I am sorry but I have no idea what type of music/tones you are into. I therefor cannot make the best recommendation for you. I am am tube guitar amp nut though. Vintage mainly these days. When I was 11 or so I started with a Fender Tweed Deluxe 5E3. It was a late 50's model. That was 1982. I hated it. It shocked me. It crackled and sounded bad. I had no idea so I put it in a closet for about 20 years. I sold it to buy my first ever USA Tele when I was 30. That was 15 years ago. Today I am 45 and have since been through a ton of solid state, and tube amps once again. Today I own over 10 vintage amps. All tube. All Fender except 1 Ampeg bass amp. From 5W to 100W. I buy them dead usually and service them myself. I suspect you may be thinking if I ever got that 1959 Tweed Deluxe again. Well yes. I own one again now. I dove into tube amps big time. I got bit by the bug and started reading. Electron theory and tube electronics books from the 50's. By practicing what I read, watching YT videos and asking tons of questions, eventually I started building amps. Today I build tube amps as a hobby. Tube amps are wonderful things. In my opinion today's new fancy tube amps with a tons of switches and knobs are overkill. They are not built to last like the old tube amps were. I have owned new and old. I prefer old for many reasons. Durability. Ease of maintenance and repair. I like old nostalgic mojo too. The history of these old amps really appeals to me. Their tone is awesome! Not everyone here may agree, and you have gotten several other opinions, so I'll give you mine.

Do you have any pedals? Do you like pedals? Do you like the quick simplicity of quickly setting pedals individually? Instead of scrolling through menus and settings on a digital FX unit. Performing live, it's pretty hard to beat pedals. The reason I ask is there are many simple older tube amps that don't have much FX or options built into them. Just vibrato/trem usually and often reverb. These are great pedal platform amps. 40W tube and under is plenty in today's world for most any band situation. 12W tube or sowould be the minimum I would consider using with a band. Unless of course you want to mic a 5W amp through the PA. That too is an option. The problem with many old tube amps is just that, they are old. Many were neglected and eventually died or started acting up,and were tucked away in a closet to die. Tube amps have parts that wear out. Capacitors dry out. Resistors get hot and cook. Mediocre solder joints start to crackle 40 years later. Keep in mind it takes 20 years or so most of the time for internal parts to wear out. Tubes are just fancy light bulbs. They wear out eventually like light bulbs do. These are not a bad things. This is typical tube amp maintenance. Many old tube amps did not have grounded plugs. These have to be changed out and a proper grounded plug installed. There are some great old tube amps out there that can be had for decent deals. Fender is my fave, and yes there are some old ones that are priced out of reality. There are cheaper ones too. Like a 70's Bassman or Bandmaster. 1970's Twins are going for silly low prices and are amazing amps. Big and heavy, that's why nobody wants them. Some of the best cleans known to man come from the Fender Twin Reverb amp. With patience one can be had for $500 or less. So far two have passed through my hands in the past year. A 1973 and a 1976. One was $200. Other $300. Yes they both needed maintenance, however I did it myself. There are some great other tube amps. Traynor, Garnet, Pepco, Pine, these are all Canadian made. Use your pedals for FX. Not happy? Try another pedal. Some 1970's amps can still be had cheap. and in my opinion are way better built than almost anything mass produced today by all the big amp makers. Tough as heck, take a beating and sound amazing. Depending on what you want of course, tone wise. Find a good trusted, recommended amp tech. Have a tube amp checked over and serviced if needed. Then, just look after it. Let it warm up before wailing through it. Understand impedance matching, so you run the correct speaker load. Let tubes cool down before you transport the amp. Don't leave it out in the car trunk overnight in cold or hot weather. Treat a tube amp like you might treat your beloved guitar. It'll provide years of reliable use. Come here for help. Ask questions, you'll get help, as you already are. I rehearse and gig with all my vintage amps regularly. Not once have I been let down yet over the past 5 years. In my opinion a bicycle needs way more maintenance than a good tube amp. Don't be weary, come on in the water is fine. Actually, it's fantastic!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The Marshall Class 5 is a nice little amp that is plenty loud. It is a 5 watter but I believe it has a switch to power down to less than 1watt for home use. Not too heavy around 22 lbs - other than that, I agree with the head/cab recommendations.

This is a great book on tube amps

The Guitar Amp Handbook: Understanding Tube Amplifiers and Getting Great Sounds Updated Edition: Dave Hunter: 9781480392885: Books - Amazon.ca


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a great little amp for the money.

FS: - Epiphone Valve Junior


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

keithb7 said:


> Tube amps basics and maintenance? I need a lot of time and room to type this stuff out. Best to maybe watch some You Tube videos. Lola I am sorry but I have no idea what type of music/tones you are into.


I am currently sick at home so I have nothing else to do besides watch You tube videos. Doing some homework on some amps as we speak. I really like classic rock songs but blues is really where it's at for me. AC/DC is one of my fav bands. Angus's tone is very clean. I need something crisp and classic. I also love Van Halen. Quite a bit of distortion with Eddie's tones.

I need an amp that is going to be reliable and trustworthy. I am not worried about fx because I have a great pedal board that Mr. Cheezyryder put together for me. Let me see if I can dig up a pic of it. I am sure I have one somewhere. If my playing needs any enhancement I do depend on my pedals to help get the tones I am after

Thank you so much for your reply. Excellent information.

P.S This thread is a "man magnet"! Gear junkies unite! lol


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you check out the Hughes & Kettner Statesman available used for $599 at the North York (I think) L&M?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Alex said:


> This is a great little amp for the money.
> 
> FS: - Epiphone Valve Junior


I love my Valve Jr. It's plenty loud for small to medium sized venues. Just don't hope for clean headroom in a stage environment.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If Lola plays at volumes requiring ear plugs...a (5w or 15w?) Valve Jr. won't cut it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> If Lola plays at volumes requiring ear plugs...a (5w or 15w?) Valve Jr. won't cut it.


5W. I had one, was plenty loud, but she may want a pedal for extra gain. Nice little amps for rock, but maybe a bit too clean for hard rock


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Someone mentioned Traynor YCS. I'd also give the YCV a try. And a used Mesa Express 5/50 would be in your price range (as would other older Mesa's like a DC5). And both are L&M brands.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

How loud is a Tiny Terror combo? Not much cleans but the rest of the amp may be ideal.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have so far $300 saved. It may take 2 months at least for me to save the other amount.


JBFairthorne said:


> Did you check out the Hughes & Kettner Statesman available used for $599 at the North York (I think) L&M?


No I haven't got there yet. Checking it out now. Thx JB. 

I honestly think that I am going to go with a Traynor. I love the sounds this amp produces


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lola said:


> I am currently sick at home so I have nothing else to do besides watch You tube videos.


It must be going around Lola as I'm in the same boat. It's been 8 days now and got an eye infection as well (which I've never had). I can't recall the last time I was sick but this one is making it up. Isn't Youtube great?!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex said:


> It must be going around Lola as I'm in the same boat. It's been 8 days now and got an eye infection as well (which I've never had). I can't recall the last time I was sick but this one is making it up. Isn't Youtube great?!


I just got over this bout of flu 2 weeks ago. I got this from a coworker just this past Thursday. It could've been someone else too. I won't rule that out. It seems everyone is sick at my work. It's an intense cough like I haven't had in a long time. I have confined myself to one room in the house. I really feel like a Leper. I think I am going to go to the doctor today. A couple of years ago I had Whooping cough. It was really bad.

Got to love You tube. Currently watching Good Mythical Morning with Rhett and Link. Great entertainment.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lola said:


> I just got over this bout of flu 2 weeks ago. I got this from a coworker just this past Thursday. It could've been someone else too. I won't rule that out. It seems everyone is sick at my work. It's an intense cough like I haven't had in a long time. I have confined myself to one room in the house. I really feel like a Leper. I think I am going to go to the doctor today. A couple of years ago I had Whooping cough. It was really bad.
> 
> Got to love You tube. Currently watching Good Mythical Morning with Rhett and Link. Great entertainment.


I used the home service which is free. The doctor comes the same day but with a wide window time but I wasn't going anywhere. See contact below

Medvisit - Toronto Housecalls - Doctors Housecall Service

416-631-3000


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I really feel like a Leper.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The nice thing about buying a used amp from L&M, you can keep it covered under warranty. And don't be shy, make them an offer on the amp, they just might accept it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> How loud is a Tiny Terror combo? Not much cleans but the rest of the amp may be ideal.


I've taken out my (very similar) Vox NightTrain and it barely copes with a live situation, even through a 412. And I would say it isn't as gainy as the Orange. 

[edited] I just realized I take my TA15 out and play with drummers all the time. Haven't had a situation where I didn't have a loud clean tone at 25w. With a closed-back 112. And that's a 2-EL84 amp like the TT and NT.

And yet a 22w DRRI works just fine in that situation.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dwagar said:


> The nice thing about buying a used amp from L&M, you can keep it covered under warranty. And don't be shy, make them an offer on the amp, they just might accept it.


You don't know me! Lol I am not shy at all! I always speak up and say what's on my mind


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex said:


> I used the home service which is free. The doctor comes the same day but with a wide window time but I wasn't going anywhere. See contact below
> 
> Medvisit - Toronto Housecalls - Doctors Housecall Service
> 
> 416-631-3000


I am in Pickering! 

My doctor is right across the street from my house! Thanks Alex for thinking of me though! 

My husband thinks I don't need to go but this cough is so bad that it makes me vomit!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I've taken out my (very similar) Vox NightTrain and it barely copes with a live situation, even through a 412. And I would say it isn't as gainy as the Orange.
> 
> [edited] I just realized I take my TA15 out and play with drummers all the time. Haven't had a situation where I didn't have a loud clean tone at 25w. With a closed-back 112. And that's a 2-EL84 amp like the TT and NT.
> 
> And yet a 22w DRRI works just fine in that situation.


I have looked at the Vox Night train and although I like what you hear I need something with a little more umph to it!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I've taken out my (very similar) Vox NightTrain and it barely copes with a live situation, even through a 412. And I would say it isn't as gainy as the Orange.
> 
> [edited] I just realized I take my TA15 out and play with drummers all the time. Haven't had a situation where I didn't have a loud clean tone at 25w. With a closed-back 112. And that's a 2-EL84 amp like the TT and NT.
> 
> And yet a 22w DRRI works just fine in that situation.


That's a bit of a surprise, I thought the Tiny Terror would be perfect. I have to admit though, I haven't played one in a band atmosphere. In regards to the NightTrain, I haven't played one at all although I love and played many of the offerings from Vox.

You guys gotta limit these choices for her, its gonna be 250 posts and you'll just be getting to explaining the standby switch, remember the pedalboard thread she had going? She needs something loud and simple, hopefully available in large numbers everywhere.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just remembered a little gem (hopefully in your price range): Check out the Fender Supersonic 22 combo. Gain for days, Fender cleans.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola, 

Once you decide what you want, go into L&M and ask them to look in their used inventory across the country.

I found my perfect Strat that way sitting in Vancouver and they shipped it to Stratford within a week. The guitar had been rented once and was now considered used.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dwagar said:


> The nice thing about buying a used amp from L&M, you can keep it covered under warranty. And don't be shy, make them an offer on the amp, they just might accept it.


AND they will send you an email reminder when warranty is almost up so you can renew it. 
(Does not cover tubes though)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> AND they will send you an email reminder when warranty is almost up so you can renew it.
> (Does not cover tubes though)


I know they do. I had a one year warranty on my Pedaltrain board. I got an email saying when my warranty was up.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

StratCat said:


> Lola,
> 
> Once you decide what you want, go into L&M and ask them to look in their used inventory across the country.
> 
> I found my perfect Strat that way sitting in Vancouver and they shipped it to Stratford within a week. The guitar had been rented once and was now considered used.


Did you have to pay for shipping?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Did you have to pay for shipping?


Yes. Non refundable and not exorbitant.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

$30 to ship my amp from Peterborough to Guelph if that helps any


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Just remembered a little gem (hopefully in your price range): Check out the Fender Supersonic 22 combo. Gain for days, Fender cleans.


Mmm. I want one of those as a Swiss Army Knife kind of amp.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Scotty said:


> $30 to ship my amp from Peterborough to Guelph if that helps any


Yeah, I had a guitar shipped from Edmonton to Toronto S&H was $33 and guitar arrived quickly (via purolator if I remember correctly) and its as very well packaged.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Did you have to pay for shipping?


I think I ruined this for everyone else because I didn't! This was 2008. 

Either they made a mistake or have since changed their shipping policy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

StratCat said:


> I think I ruined this for everyone else because I didn't! This was 2008.
> 
> Either they made a mistake or have since changed their shipping policy.


If I get exactly what I want I don't really care about shipping fees. Just something else associated with GAS!

I forgot that I have a stash of money at the bank. It's a no tax savings acct. I do believe I have over $200 in it. If so I am a couple of steps close to get the amp I really want.

I was thinking of selling my Marshall on Kijiji but I don't really know what it's worth. It's a DFX50. Any ideas?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I was thinking of selling my Marshall on Kijiji but I don't really know what it's worth. It's a DFX50. Any ideas?

MAybe this will help
G.
Kijiji Canada


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Unless you have another practice amp at home, keep the marshall.

I have an MG15 at home for when I want to plug in and practice, and it's great for that.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow what a drop in value! 5 years ago hubby paid $400! 

Think I will ask around $200 or best offer! It's still in mint shape!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Unless you have another practice amp at home, keep the marshall.
> 
> I have an MG15 at home for when I want to plug in and practice, and it's great for that.


My Valve Jr is my practice amp. I have a Cube 15 but it doesn't get used. I'm thinking of building a micro amp for practice though. Little 1 watt 5E3 or something like that


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Big and heavy, but a tamable beast for home playing;

Traynor YCS90


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Big and heavy, but a tamable beast for home playing;
> 
> Traynor YCS90


That looks amazing but that it probably weighs as much as I do!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I definitely wouldn't sell your current amp (which you mentioned had a headphone jack for practice which you use frequently). It's always good to have a backup. When you have 2 or 3 other amps, THEN sell it if you still feel so inclined. If you DO find something used at L&M, I would take your gift cards and your saved cash, put it down on your new amp and finance the rest. Paying off $200 - $400 over a few months is no big deal. A better option than waiting and hoping when you DO actually have the cash on hand that the used item is still available.

As far as the 90w amp goes...you don't need it. Being that you're just getting into tube amps, you need to know that for every amp, there's a minimum threshold for the tubes getting warm before the amp starts sounding like it should. Anywhere below that threshold and it just sounds "off", anemic, choked up. The minimum threshold on a 90w amp (unless it has a lower power switch like some Fender Twins, 80w mode or 25w mode) is probably way too loud for practice. At jam volumes, it's probably just warming up. I would stick with something in the 20w - 40w range.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Lola: Traynor YCS 90 watt combo amp | amps, pedals | Sarnia | Kijiji

But it's 57 pounds...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Lola: Traynor YCS 90 watt combo amp | amps, pedals | Sarnia | Kijiji
> 
> But it's 57 pounds...


Like JB said I really think 90 watts is a little overkill for me at this particular tome


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Like JB said I really think 90 watts is a little overkill for me at this particular tome


It's 20/90 watts.
I never use it on 90 W mode and never had a problem with it being too loud in the house. It has killer gain even at lower volumes. Better than any other Traynor I've tried.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Other than the weight (which often translates into BIG sound, not just louder) a 20/90w option in that Traynor might make it an option worth researching.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I found this article on combo amps.

If anyone is interested it's full of interesting facts and stuff I didn't know

https://spinditty.com/instruments-gear/Best-Combo-Guitar-Amps

This choosing what I want is a PITA because I have to research everything. I just can't blindly walk into something an buy it. It sure has made me smarter though.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Lola said:


> I found this article on combo amps.
> 
> If anyone is interested it's full of interesting facts and stuff I didn't know
> 
> ...


One thing I will say is keep it simple. There are a few knowns so don't needlessly distract yourself with excess information 1) You want AC/DC, Marshall=like, sound. For that, you're better off sticking to EL34 tubes. 2) You play with a loud drummer. 5W, 10W, probably not even 15Watts is going to cut it. I'd go at least 20 watts, but even then that may not cut it for a gig and a loud drummer. 3) The weight issue. If you have a certain threshold in pounds you are not willing to go over, give yourself that number and don't go over it. You will quickly find that your options are actually quite limited if you stick to this criteria.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lola's threads always prove that chivalry isn't dead! At least amongst the forum members! 

As for amp choice the Fender bass breaker 15 is very Marshally sounding and is around the $800-900 at Long and McQuade. No need for pedals with it either. Just another really solid option for you.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

She should get a JCM800 combo, plenty of tone at a good weight. 
What about a JMP 50 watter,...?, sweet 'effin gold, thats what


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The JCM800 would have to be a 112, but good luck finding one for $700


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> The JCM800 would have to be a 112, but good luck finding one for $700


I've seen them for 900 but not 700, so it would have to be an extremely good deal. Yes, 112.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Offer $500. Get yourself a 1x12 4 0hm cab....Bliss with a few pedals. 

1973 Fender Silverface Bassman 100 watts | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Marshall DLS 40 C is ringing my bell!

Too many choices!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> I found this article on combo amps.
> 
> If anyone is interested it's full of interesting facts and stuff I didn't know
> 
> ...


I get a 404 message 

Research is great, but you gotta try some.

Why not rent for a while? Its cheap, no strings and you can try many at home for weeks or months at a time


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I get a 404 message
> 
> Research is great, but you gotta try some.
> 
> Why not rent for a while? Its cheap, no strings and you can try many at home for weeks or months at a time


That is a viable option!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Other than the weight (which often translates into BIG sound, not just louder) a 20/90w option in that Traynor might make it an option worth researching.


I know we all tend to stand on a soapbox preaching what we have as "THE thing", but I sincerely feel these amps (the 15/50w and the 20/90w) are extremely underrated. There aren't a ton of reviews on youtube because they are Canadian made, and mostly Canadian distributed, they didn't catch on in the Fender/Marshall dominated US or UK market.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> That is a viable option!


Ex-rentals are cheaper to buy, and you can also apply a percentage of the rental towards the purchase (L&McQ)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Ex-rentals are cheaper to buy, and you can also apply a percentage of the rental towards the purchase (L&McQ)


Wow! Didn't know that!

So I think I have come to s conclusion! I really like the Marshall and Traynor combo! I honestly think I like the Marshall the best! It has the capabilities to produce the sounds that I am after! I have listened to about half a dozen reviews on this amp and am definitely liking what I am hearing!

Thanks kindly to all of those who were gracious enough to steer this amp newb into foreign territory, answer my questions and enlighten me. It really opens your eyes and makes you realize just how really nice amps there are depending on the sound you are looking for!

I intend on going to L&M in the near future just have to get better first!

P.S. I raided my secret bank acct and found an extra $200! Definitely going to help!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

And the good news is .............. if you don't like this amp, you can buy another. 

I say that because even if you love this amp, you'll buy another. It's an infection or affliction or something like that.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I think this what I am after. I have done some in depth homework! I know this is the one for me!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dont rule out original DSL combos either.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> And the good news is .............. if you don't like this amp, you can buy another.
> 
> I say that because even if you love this amp, you'll buy another. It's an infection or affliction or something like that.


You mean obsession to the 9 th degree!

Sound is the missing link in my bag but I really want that Gibson goddess guitar as well!
It can be any color because my chances of getting the purple are probably zilch


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Scotty said:


> I know we all tend to stand on a soapbox preaching what we have as "THE thing", but I sincerely feel these amps (the 15/50w and the 20/90w) are extremely underrated. There aren't a ton of reviews on youtube because they are Canadian made, and mostly Canadian distributed, they didn't catch on in the Fender/Marshall dominated US or UK market.


I agree. I just picked up the YCS50H (head), I think they are fantastic amps, especially for the pittance you have to pay for them.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Scotty said:


> I get a 404 message


Try this.
Best Tube Combo Amp Under $1000


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Try this.
> Best Tube Combo Amp Under $1000
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


I screwed up the link. Sorry!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> Marshall DSL40C, find one and try it.
> 
> Our rhythm guitar has been using a Rebel 30 for going on 5 years it sounds great.


Toldya


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

one more question please.

What's the difference between a hand wired amp an machine wired(circuit board)? I honestly don't know except for what the word "hand" implies.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sonically, absolutely nothing. There are good and bad versions of both. PCB/automated construction means more consistency from amp to amp. It is also the only way you'll get a complicated, multi-channel amp. 

Hand-wired (tag board) are cool, too. Usually easier to repair or modify, but if you don't do that yourself, do you care? And I've mod'd pretty well all of the PCB amps I own, so it's not like it can't be done - it just takes certain skills and equipment.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What he said ^. There are RARELY issues with PCB amps, traces being thin and melting easily, or PCB mounted tube sockets causing issues, but none known with the amps currently under discussion.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

But the price escalates dramatically for anything "hand wired", right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> But the price escalates dramatically for anything "hand wired", right?


Yup. Moreso if its a new reissue and handwired.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Hand wired is probably out of your budget unless you start looking at some old vintage Traynors which can often be found for <$700.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Hand wired is probably out of your budget unless you start looking at some old vintage Traynors which can often be found for <$700.



Thanks JB but I won't be getting anything hand wired. I have my choice. I am leaning very heavily towards the Marshall DSL C40. There are no used ones currently on the L&M website but they get updated weekly. I will just have to be patient. Unless I can swing the extra $200+++ and tx for a new one. If I have to I will get the money by hook or crook.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Lola said:


> I am leaning very heavily towards the Marshall DSL C40. There are no used ones currently on the L&M website but they get updated weekly.


Lola, you HAVE to give them a call.
They only put stuff up there every so often.
Call them, ask about used DSL 40 combo, SKU#376683, what's in your area & what is available at other stores. Also out of Provence.
They CAN do it for you. I got a YBA-1 Mod-1 from Guelph sent to Calgary in a week, at about $20+ for shipping.
Then you get the warranty.



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Marshall DSL 40C

Offer $600?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Marshall DSL 40C
> 
> Offer $600?



Budda you are very thoughtful but really I need to be able to use my gift cards, they're apart of my cash flow.

Bzrkrage I will call them tomorrow to see realistically how often their site is updated and I will leave my name and # with them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Budda you are very thoughtful but really I need to be able to use my gift cards, they're apart of my cash flow.
> 
> Bzrkrage I will call them tomorrow to see realistically how often their site is updated and I will leave my name and # with them.


Ah, I forgot about that bit! My apologies.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Ah, I forgot about that bit! My apologies.


No worries. Your such an altruistic person.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> Budda you are very thoughtful but really I need to be able to use my gift cards, they're apart of my cash flow.
> 
> Bzrkrage I will call them tomorrow to see realistically how often their site is updated and I will leave my name and # with them.


I know now that you've honed in our your choice, its gonna be tough to wait for a used one. But think of how long you will have it once you buy it - and how long you've gone without it thus far. Keep saving up - who knows if that even more perfect amp doesn't pop up along the way and you may have the funds for it by then. Once you've had it for a year, you'll forget this annoying waiting period. 

Start thinking about your 'test setlist' - the songs your gonna crank through it when one shows up. It's gotta be the right songs to set the whole right vibe in motion. George Noory was just talking about this last night. LOL


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I know now that you've honed in our your choice, its gonna be tough to wait for a used one. But think of how long you will have it once you buy it - and how long you've gone without it thus far. Keep saving up - who knows if that even more perfect amp doesn't pop up along the way and you may have the funds for it by then. Once you've had it for a year, you'll forget this annoying waiting period.
> 
> Start thinking about your 'test setlist' - the songs your gonna crank through it when one shows up. It's gotta be the right songs to set the whole right vibe in motion. George Noory was just talking about this last night. LOL



You know the old saying? Good things come to those who are patient. I just want to go in, slap my cash on the counter and say adios. I could finance the rest if I wanted to but I don't like doing anything like that. That's why I no longer have a Visa or MasterCard. If I don't have the cash in the bank it wasn't meant to be.

I am already working on said set list. My first song is an absolute no brainer. You shook me all night long will be number one on the list. I wonder what the finger picked intro to Stairway will sound like?

George Noory?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> George Noory?


I have to say, Lola, that I'm gobsmacked. You're a night owl and you don't know about the night owl's closest confident, their flag-waving poster child. 

Coast to Coast AM: The Best Paranormal News Show


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I have to say, Lola, that I'm gobsmacked. You're a night owl and you don't know about the night owl's closest confident, their flag-waving poster child.
> 
> Coast to Coast AM: The Best Paranormal News Show


I didn't know about this. It looks extremely interesting. I have been trying to get back to reading a little. I used to be a voracious reader just plowing through books like nobody's business but ever since I started to play it has fallen by the wayside. 

I have also gotten into making my own stage wear. Buying some clothes and modifying them by adding or subtracting to them. A woman has to look the part on stage. lol


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> ... I just want to go in, slap my cash on the counter and say adios. I could finance the rest if I wanted to but I don't like doing anything like that. That's why I no longer have a Visa or MasterCard. If I don't have the cash in the bank it wasn't meant to be.


This is VERY good advice. Mr. Money Moustache would approve. (Google him if you're not already aware of him).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If I were in your shoes, I'd be on the hunt for a vintage Traynor. Checks all the boxes I think. I gigged a reissue YGM3 last night with my Les Paul and was in blues rock heaven.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'd be on the hunt for a vintage Traynor. Checks all the boxes I think. I gigged a reissue YGM3 last night with my Les Paul and was in blues rock heaven.


Although I really like the Traynor that was mentioned previously there is something about the Marshall DSL 40C that just does it for me. Listen, if I had the money I would certainly buy both but my decision has been made. I just think it's a matter of personal preference! Maybe it's a tad psychological as well. You know what I mean. Maybe this will help me to bond more with my SG and consequently spend more time playing it. Idk.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I have to say, Lola, that I'm gobsmacked. You're a night owl and you don't know about the night owl's closest confident, their flag-waving poster child.
> 
> Coast to Coast AM: The Best Paranormal News Show





Lola said:


> I didn't know about this. It looks extremely interesting. I have been trying to get back to reading a little.


It's really meant to be heard on late night radio. It helps if you're in a fringe reception area so it fades in and out occasionally.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

StratCat said:


> This is VERY good advice. Mr. Money Moustache would approve. (Google him if you're not already aware of him).


I did just google him. He retired at the age of 30. Wish I could say the same. Not really. I never want to retire. I love my job, I love being busy. I love multi-tasking my life. I have been in bed for the 7 days or so and I am going friggin' nuts. I have tried to play my guitar. Can't sit up for very long let alone try to hold my baby in my arms. I thought if I dropped it I would sooner die. I just couldn't afford taking a risk like that. So it has been nothing but You tube and sleeping.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> It's really meant to be heard on late night radio. It helps if you're in a fringe reception area so it fades in and out occasionally.


I don't unfortunately own a radio. Haven't had one of those in my house for about 10 years. Can't even listen to it in any of the vehicles either. My hubby has a fixation with Electronic Dance music or EDM as it's affectionately known to the younger generation. He loves it. I just take my phone along with my headphones and listen to what I want to with my music app that I have on my phone. I do like EDM but only for so long. I need to hear me Angus and Eddie!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> I did just google him. He retired at the age of 30. Wish I could say the same. Not really. I never want to retire. I love my job, I love being busy. I love multi-tasking my life. I have been in bed for the 7 days or so...


Good money management skills was my point, which helps control the GAS. Hope you feel better soon. Being sick sucks.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> My hubby has a fixation with Electronic Dance music or EDM


There's pain.... and then there is Motrin pain. 

I would plunge a screwdriver through all the car speakers if I had to listen to that all the time


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> There's pain.... and then there is Motrin pain.
> 
> I would plunge a screwdriver through all the car speakers if I had to listen to that all the time


There was one time that I got so pissed because he wouldn't give me a choice so I got out of the truck at the stoplight and walked home. I don't know why he is so enamored with this music! He has two vehicles. The smaller truck has an Ipod which is hooked up to the stereo so that there is no choice. His other truck has a CD player in it and guess what's on those CD's? Van Halen, AC/DC, Pink Floyd etc. all the good stuff that I like and he does too but now he prefers EDM! Go figure! In his middle 50's and hooked on EDM. He just doesn't listen to it, he knows who's playing what and he knows the DJ's names. And when we're at home it's EDM. Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs!

The boys are good. They know exactly what mom likes! I am queen and get to choose when I ride with them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you have music on your phone, you can sub said phone for the ipod.

I dont think I know anyone over 30 who likes EDM and doesnt make money from it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> If you have music on your phone, you can sub said phone for the ipod.
> 
> I dont think I know anyone over 30 who likes EDM and doesnt make money from it.


I won't dare touch his Ipod. He would go ballistic! I kid you not. I have turned it off mid song and the lunatic hit the fringe. I know better. He's almost obsessed with this music. He even dances to it. Quite a sight to behold considering he has a cast on his right leg, cast on his right hand to the wrist and a cane to boot in his left hand. Now, that's really good for a laugh. 

I have to find out what makes this music tick for him. I can't for the life of me figure this out!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i didn't see this thread until now but it looks like you got some real good advice. having only L&M to buy from limits your choices, but still a nice selection. had it been otherwise i would have suggested the vht standard that is for sale right here on this forum. i took my 6 watt head to the studio tonight and plugged it into a 4x12 cab. it was lots of fun! not loud enough to compete with the dual rec darren was playing thru, but still louder than one might expect.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Are rehearsal is tomorrow night but I can't go cuz I don't want to get anyone else sick!

knowing I can't made me shed a few tears! I live for rehearsal nights!

But there going to phone me in the middle of rehearsal and play a song over the phone so I can hear it! Nice of them to be so thoughtful.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> It's really meant to be heard on late night radio. It helps if you're in a fringe reception area so it fades in and out occasionally.


LOL Complete with that whistling/humming electronic noise pitching up and down. Mr. Wells would be proud!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> There was one time that I got so pissed because he wouldn't give me a choice so I got out of the truck at the stoplight and walked home. I don't know why he is so enamored with this music! He has two vehicles. The smaller truck has an Ipod which is hooked up to the stereo so that there is no choice. His other truck has a CD player in it and guess what's on those CD's? Van Halen, AC/DC, Pink Floyd etc. all the good stuff that I like and he does too but now he prefers EDM! Go figure! In his middle 50's and hooked on EDM. He just doesn't listen to it, he knows who's playing what and he knows the DJ's names. And when we're at home it's EDM. Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs!
> 
> The boys are good. They know exactly what mom likes! I am queen and get to choose when I ride with them.


He drives a truck and he's an EDM fan? First I've heard of that. I'm guessing he doesn't have those swingin' balls on his bumper hitch?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just now remember that there is an old radio/alarm clock at the cottage. I don't even know if it works. It's vintage 1950's or there about. I will have to snag it next time to the cottage.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> He drives a truck and he's an EDM fan? First I've heard of that. I'm guessing he doesn't have those swingin' balls on his bumper hitch?



What can I say? His taste used to be very eclectic but now, IDK! It's okay though. I got some new kick ass headphone buds and I just tune his music out at home or in the truck. Just have to make sure my phone has a full charge.

I did ask him late last night why he loves EDM so much. He said, "it's energetic and keeps my battery charged. It makes me happy"! Whatever floats his boat.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I just now remember that there is an old radio/alarm clock at the cottage. I don't even know if it works. It's vintage 1950's or there about. I will have to snag it next time to the cottage.



if it's 50's /early 60's, it could be tube. if it is, you can definitely use it for an amplifier. i did that with one of those console jobs. it sounded great before it caught fire


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If my spouse constantly listened to EDM, I'd settle for nothing less than 200 watts through a full stack.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Something else for @Lola to consider perhaps?





Not in a sense to get it - but perhaps to explore her MG even more?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And if @Lola really wants tube amp now and have space and really wants Marshall I would highly recommend to wait for something like this to popup in L&M
Marshall Vintage Modern 2466 head | amps, pedals | Barrie | Kijiji

Vintage Modern 2466(100w) or 2266(50w)

They typically sell for decent price and are great amps

Hope this helps

yours Bojan


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Late to the thread here, mainly because I've been more into bass the past two years.
Also, I strayed away from tubes and I'm happy with my weight friendly SS amps.
Traynor Bloc100G and Marshall 5275 (this was what you played through at Riff Wrath's Lola).
I clicked on this thread because I'm considering tube again.



Lola said:


> Marshall DLS 40 C is ringing my bell!
> 
> Too many choices!


I used to own one of these.
50 lbs. Just a tad too much for my knee.
I stayed mostly on the 20 watt setting.
More than enough for jams (Riff Wrath compatible).
The clean/crunch channel is what I liked.
Not so much the lead 1 and 2. Too harsh in the distortion for me.
Reverb was either on or off and not very noticeable, even turned up full.
Plus, reverb was not switchable.

No-one's mentioned Hughes and Kettner Tubemeister 18 or 36.
Either head/cab or combo.
I'm considering the 18 (switchable 18/5/1/0) watts.
Two channel and a nice blue glow too.

A fellow forum member has owned a few amps over the years yet still plays through his 36.
At least every time that I've seen/jammed with him.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Before I was in sparrows, my bandmate was looking at the tubemeister series. He ended up getting an Egnater tweaker, sounds much better IMO.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG if it doesn't rain it effing pours. Something is wrong with my pedal board. I have meticulously looked at every god damned connection and they are perfect. I can't figure this out.

I hate being that stupid, dumb person who is technically challenged. I am going to take into L & M. What a way to ruin my day.

Egnater is the be all and end all amp for me but it's rare that they ever see one in L & M!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Lola said:


> I have meticulously looked at every god damned connection and they are perfect. I can't figure this out.


Unplug them all and try them one at a time?
It'll narrow down the field for you.
That's my guess .. I'm not a pedal person.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> OMG if it doesn't rain it effing pours. Something is wrong with my pedal board. I have meticulously looked at every god damned connection and they are perfect. I can't figure this out.


You can - you have good friends around you always.

so what is NOT working? Let's start from there. Also - you have to learn to troubleshoot AND fix your stuff - you can't always depend on others.

If you want you can give me a call and I will guide you through trouble shooting 

yours Bojan


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If the connections are fine, check your power supply.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> If the connections are fine, check your power supply.


I did. It's all plugged in and ready to go.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bigboki said:


> You can - you have good friends around you always.
> 
> so what is NOT working? Let's start from there. Also - you have to learn to troubleshoot AND fix your stuff - you can't always depend on others.
> 
> ...


I can do it, it's just that I am afraid to tinker with the unknown. Only one way to find out! I am going in.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck, Lola. Leave some breadcrumbs so we can find you in a week.......


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

So if the issue is - no sound - just plug your guitar directly into amp and if that is working, start backward into the chain until you find where is the issue


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Not to derail this too much, but Lola, did you know the Gibson Goddess came in black?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Not to derail this too much, but Lola, did you know the Gibson Goddess came in black?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 2 Peavey Classic 50 heads?!?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> Is that 2 Peavey Classic 50 heads?!?


Yes.
I might also say, that these & the guitar are not mine.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bigboki said:


> So if the issue is - no sound - just plug your guitar directly into amp and if that is working, start backward into the chain until you find where is the issue


Can also test pedals individually.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Gentlemen thanks for your wonderful support but I am so sick right now. This flu keeps on going around in circles at work. I thought I was getting better. I have been asleep since 11 last night. Just waking up. I slept almost 24 hours except for getting up for a drink of ginger ale or whatever. I will have to tackle this in a while. This fucking really sucks!(imperative F bomb, sorry to anyone it may offend) It may take me a few days.

If I am not back in a couple of days, coming looking for me please! lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Funny, that's the kind of piddly work I like to do when I'm 'sick and antisocial'. But I'm a tekkie nerd and find solace in solving niggly, time-consuming problems. Mind you, these aren't 'full failure' type problems you're dealing with, just those little annoying ones I (we all?) put up with because I'm too busy/lazy to deal with it.

As other's mentioned, starting with cable from guitar to amp (assuming that works) and just insert one pedal at a time until it doesn't. Or go the other way and start with no sound, bypass (loop around) one pedal at a time until it starts to work again. The more you do it, the more you become intimate with the quirks of your pedals and board. 



bzrkrage said:


> Yes.
> I might also say, that these & the guitar are not mine.


Bummer. I was going to put in a bid to be your EL84 dealer. Volume, volume, volume!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I sure as hell didn't know this. Black is good. But finding one of these guitars is so rare! I will keep one eye opened.


bzrkrage said:


> Not to derail this too much, but Lola, did you know the Gibson Goddess came in black?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

@Lola I know you have your heart set on a DSL40 but Orange just released these at NAMM and you said you were a big Orange fan. These will be available at L&M and are already in stock in some stores in the USA so shouldn't be too long.

Rocker 32 – Orange Amps

There's also a 15 Watter available too but probably won't have the headroom you were looking for.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> If the connections are fine, check your power supply.


Just because they "look" fine does not mean they "are" fine. Could very easily be one single patch cord with a defect. Keep it simple and you'll figure it out.

1. Guitar straight into amp. Works? OK move on to next step. Doesn't work? Try a different cord between guitar and amp.
2. Once that works plug in 1 pedal and repeat the process adding one pedal at a time, until your pedal board is back together.
3. While you're doing this also check and make sure all of your pedals are getting power as it could also be a power cable or battery.

I suspect it's a patch cord but you won't know until you go through this process. It will only take about 10 minutes.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

In addition to the above, to test the short cables (because being able to test them straight to amp is unlikely), once you know two pedals both work alone, connect those two pedals with EACH of your short cables.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The added bonus is that each time you unplug a cable and plug it back in you are cleaning/deoxidizing the jack and connection. Gear needs exercise.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

TADA! I don't know what I did. I went through every pedal to make sure everything was plugged into to where it should be and NOW it works.

I am glad that it works but I don't know how I fixed it. Loose connection I am assuming! This was supposed to be a learning experience but to learn something you have to be aware of what your doing and IDK.

I really needed the delay pedal for Pink Floyd. Without it, it just doesn't sound as good.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

tomsy49 said:


> @Lola I know you have your heart set on a DSL40 but Orange just released these at NAMM and you said you were a big Orange fan. These will be available at L&M and are already in stock in some stores in the USA so shouldn't be too long.
> 
> Rocker 32 – Orange Amps
> 
> There's also a 15 Watter available too but probably won't have the headroom you were looking for.


Checked them out and loved it. Orange or Marshall. I think I am going to go with the Orange. My local Long & Mcquade does not have this amp in yet but I am on their email list!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Happy I could be of use!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

tomsy49 said:


> Happy I could be of use!


That's an understatement! I would of eventually found out but I know right now. Without you telling me I wouldn't have this knowledge. An awesome thanks Sir!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> If you have music on your phone, you can sub said phone for the ipod.
> 
> I dont think I know anyone over 30 who likes EDM and doesnt make money from it.


I don't mind it


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I don't mind it


EDM is on the surround stereo downstairs, on the big screen upstairs that's hooked up to speakers and a speaker just for bass, it's on in the vehicle when we are driving. It's everywhere. There's only so much a rock n' roll woman can take! lol I like some of it but man sometimes I just can't do this. He doesn't listen to anything else. Could this be a red flag that he's having a mid-life crisis? He never listened to this music a year ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

Lola said:


> Could this be a red flag that he's having a mid-life crisis?


Possibly.
Trying to recapture his youth?
He'll grow out of it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Looky here people! Look what I found. It's an outrageous price though. I couldn't afford 5K right now and I wouldn't pay it anyhow. It's not worth the money being asked!

06 lp black gibson goddess electric guitar last listing


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Lola said:


> It's not worth the money be asked!


The goddess is going to be tough to find at a reasonable price.
If you're intent on acquiring a lightweight, purple LP,
consider an Epiphone Nighthawk Custom Reissue (5 lbs)?

Epiphone Nighthawk Custom Reissue Purple RARE


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have trouble believing a Gibson Goddess LP was more expensive than an LP standard when it came out, and thus worth more than double a used one. Good thing that was an Ebay listing from someone who has no concept of actual market value.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> The goddess is going to be tough to find at a reasonable price.
> If you're intent on acquiring a lightweight, purple LP,
> consider an Epiphone Nighthawk Custom Reissue (5 lbs)?
> 
> Epiphone Nighthawk Custom Reissue Purple RARE


Not being snooty or arrogant but I don't like Epiphones! I would rather have a Les Paul for a reasonable price!

So far as I checked at 2 am this person had no bids in the guitar! 

I would pay up to $15-1800 for a Goddess but not anymore then that!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just checked again and they're are 0 bids on this guitar! The seller is screwed because they will never find a buyer at 5k.

Is there a little black book for guitars like for resale value on cars?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That Godess may be a unicorn to find, a spendy unicorn at that.

Yes, there's a buyers guide put out every year, I believe.
Someone may have one in the forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

sulphur said:


> Yes, there's a buyers guide put out every year, I believe.
> Someone may have one in the forum.


According to the '14 Vintage Guitar Guide ($USD values);
Les Paul Goddess
2006-2007. Maple carved top, trapezoid inlays, smaller body,
2 humbuckers, 2 controls, tune-a-matic bridge
2007 $1,300 $1,625

So, definitely overvalued in the ad.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> According to the '14 Vintage Guitar Guide ($USD values);
> Les Paul Goddess
> 2006-2007. Maple carved top, trapezoid inlays, smaller body,
> 2 humbuckers, 2 controls, tune-a-matic bridge
> ...


Wow I was right on the money! 

I would pay a couple of hundred more but that's as far as I go!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There is also this. Maybe not in purple, but perhaps similar to a Goddess other than that? Just to widen your options. I think I saw one of these for sale on this forum in the last year.


Gibson.com: Les Paul Custom Lite


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

What about a purple Monty built to Goddess specs?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> What about a purple Monty built to Goddess specs?


I looked at Brian Monty's guitars and they are beautiful but right out of my price range!

Maybe I will look for a single coil older Parker! I have to get my Orange Rocker 30 amp first which requires some saving on my part!

I started a second job along with my full time job which will help me accumulate funds faster but it's already getting to be too much! I don't know how much longer I can last! 

From one job to the next!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What are the exact specs you're after? I'm sure we can help you find it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> What are the exact specs you're after? I'm sure we can help you find it.


Thank you so much Budda and company!! I am trying to figure out the perfect guitar for myself! So many decisions to make! I know that I pretty much want it to be like my Parker! I will get back to you with specifics! Do I want one built from tone wood, do I want active pick ups, do I want single coil or humbuckers? 

One thing I know for sure is that I really don't want an arch top! I think I also would like a solid body! I don't want jumbo frets etc.

Will return after I make my list up and make some educated decisions!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want it to be the parker, including the shape, you're in for another Parker haha.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> If you want it to be the parker, including the shape, you're in for another Parker haha.


I think your right. I am having a hard time finding 2004 and older though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Lola said:


> I am having a hard time finding 2004 and older though!


Parker Fly Deluxe 2001. $2350. Thunder Bay.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Parker Fly Deluxe 2001. $2350. Thunder Bay.


OMG I love it. I really love it! It's such an effed up looking guitar but I really love, love this make of guitar. It's body shape is one of a kind. It's just such experience to play something with so much damned personality. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Its not messed up, its ergonomic. Something many bass players embrace while the guitarists stay in the stone ages of 1959.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Its not messed up, its ergonomic. Something many bass players embrace while the guitarists stay in the stone ages of 1959.


Your absolutely right.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay I found another one. The money this person wants for this guitar is a bit better than the other one but this is still out of the ballpark for me!

06 lp black gibson goddess electric guitar


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

That's in US funds too.
For that price you can have one custom made.
Maybe even two.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Its not messed up, its ergonomic. Something many bass players embrace while the guitarists stay in the stone ages of 1959.


Pfft. I'm firmly stuck in the dream land of 1951.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Pfft. I'm firmly stuck in the dream land of 1951.


I am sure it was a milder and far gentler time with no Trudeau and Wynn! Lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> I am sure it was a milder and far gentler time with no Trudeau and Wynn! Lol


And great guitars were built by hand by old ladies and shirtless men smoking cigarettes


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> And great guitars were built by hand by old ladies and shirtless men smoking cigarettes


players too


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

How does a thread about tube amps turn into a guitar thread?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Anything is liable to happen! Lol


----------

